# What do you do with your best tracks?



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, not sure if this post is in the right place please move to correct place if so.
I need some advice so >
My question is I feel wary of posting some tracks anywhere on the internet because my style maybe will influence or even be copied and I am also not keen on sending tracks to libraries for the same reason so am I being over cautious!
Any advice from the knowledgeable folks here is much appreciated thanks


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 5, 2018)

stixman said:


> Hi, not sure if this post is in the right place please move to correct place if so.
> I need some advice so >
> My question is I feel wary of posting some tracks anywhere on the internet because my style maybe will influence or even be copied and I am also not keen on sending tracks to libraries for the same reason so am I being over cautious!
> Any advice from the knowledgeable folks here is much appreciated thanks



You should lock up your tracks in the safe...

No honestly, what is that kind of question..I guess these tracks are really good, right? I mean..it is hard to follow argumentation for me. Are you really anxious if somebody copy that? Or influenced by? Boy, I want to listen now to your music to know more.

My opinion: Don´t be afraid of sharing music..if someone would steal a bit of my musical ideas or being influenced I would feel flattered. I don´t see that as a problem.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2018)

If you're working with trailer libraries, I would keep them private. If not, post it everywhere. I've had massive syncs from music that ad agencies found on my youtube channel.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 5, 2018)

stixman said:


> I feel wary of posting some tracks anywhere on the internet because my style maybe will influence or even be copied



Let me be blunt. This is stupid. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. If your music is good enough, innovative enough, breathtaking enough to be copied, then releasing it to the world will only attract more people to you. I wouldn't consider imitation being a downside. You make music to please yourself, not to deny it from others.

Let me be doubly blunt. Your concerns assume that people would want to copy your style, that you bring something to the table that no one else does. This assumption is delusional. Not because I think your music can't be good, but because I know that you can't know that your music is good if you haven't shared it. Your music could be shit. It could also be groundbreaking. No one will ever know if you don't put it out there.


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok cool, I thank you for this reply.
I do feel I have something which is unique but it is ultimately useless if not shared!
Btw is is definitely not shit I wouldn’t presume to present myself as I do here without having the credentials


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 5, 2018)

I am not knowledgeable, but I am pretty damn curious now. I wants to hear it!!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Apr 5, 2018)

Greg said:


> If you're working with trailer libraries, I would keep them private. If not, post it everywhere. I've had massive syncs from music that ad agencies found on my youtube channel.



Yes, do not post trailer tracks before they are released. I made that mistake with one track - some battlefield (shootemup game) fanboy made a 1 min trailer with the track - it got posted to the official facebook page and had lots of hits - lovely free promotion for the game.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 5, 2018)

I have uploaded my most recent tracks in order to show my style and receive feedback. I don't think any harm can come from it.


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes this as well, if I post a track it is no longer exclusive why would they pick it up if it is on the net? 



Uncle Peter said:


> Yes, do not post trailer tracks before they are released. I made that mistake with one track - some battlefield (shootemup game) fanboy made a 1 min trailer with the track - it got posted to the official facebook page and had lots of hits - lovely free promotion for the game.


----------



## dannymc (Apr 5, 2018)

Zhao Shen said:


> Let me be blunt. This is stupid. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. If your music is good enough, innovative enough, breathtaking enough to be copied, then releasing it to the world will only attract more people to you. I wouldn't consider imitation being a downside. You make music to please yourself, not to deny it from others.
> 
> Let me be doubly blunt. Your concerns assume that people would want to copy your style, that you bring something to the table that no one else does. This assumption is delusional. Not because I think your music can't be good, but because I know that you can't know that your music is good if you haven't shared it. Your music could be shit. It could also be groundbreaking. No one will ever know if you don't put it out there.



of course he could be the next Beethoven and we'll all have to eat our words. 

but honestly OP you need to get over yourself. you're not that good, none of us are. we are all learning, all following those that came before, all trying to carve out something slightly unique and groundbreaking. but there is so much music out there now and so many people doing a million different things with their sound that the chances that you have something that no one has ever done before in any shape or form and that everyone will want to copy i'd say are are basically zero.

prove us all wrong though post a track and blow us all away.

Danny


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

You lot are going to cost me thousands in lost revenue lol but I am hopefully not wasting your time


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Edit...I posted this link just to show part of what I have a ton of experience in so please only have a look/listen if you want to...I have a YouTube channel linked with around 15000 views 45 subscribers so I am not posting this link to boost my profile honestly....and I do look up to many of you guys and what you are doing....
thank you for your time
Some live band improvisations on my band camp page no studio stuff yet  https://stephencassidy.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 5, 2018)

stixman said:


> You lot are going to cost me thousands in lost revenue lol but I am hopefully not wasting your time


I'm sorry, but you are totally joking right?


----------



## JonAdamich (Apr 5, 2018)

stixman said:


> You lot are going to cost me thousands in lost revenue lol but I am hopefully not wasting your time


oh, my sweet summer child...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 5, 2018)

stixman said:


> Some live band improvisations on my band camp page no studio stuff yet  https://stephencassidy.bandcamp.com/



rofl, I mean, you are sharing on bandcamp then your music (who anyways can rip of anybody) / your bands stuff (which I guess you are involved in) for 1 bottle of shitty beer while creating that thread and asking about advice?  or did you maybe want to share the music so that we can listen to it while have a smoke of pot? Sounds like that.


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 5, 2018)

thought I had seen the weirdest thread on VI in a long time (HZ strings) but this may top that. Just don't understand this...


----------



## JEPA (Apr 5, 2018)

the next Beethoven..  go for it!


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks  I have tracks which I would think would do well as library music but yes maybe I’m not communicating what I want to say! well basically if I upload a track which a library would like but it’s on the net for example.
I appreciate your views


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes it was a joke lol


Andrajas said:


> I'm sorry, but you are totally joking right?


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

Well those tracks are not created to generate money just musical journeys all improvised just one aspect promoting thank you for your advice  


Polkasound said:


> Stixman, you can still promote your music without giving it away just by posting partial songs. For example, all of my albums' tracks on SoundCloud are truncated to 30 seconds. If people want to hear the whole song, they either need to buy the download or belong to a subscription service.


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

I think you are spot on i have PPL ISRC number and member of PRS then i can link here, thank you for the suggestion ka00  ...then i can get slaughtered on vi-c properly lol  


ka00 said:


> What if you distributed your tracks on Spotify, Apple Music, etc. instead of posting it on free platforms?


----------



## blougui (Apr 5, 2018)

Let the slaughter begin, then !
We have had enough drama the other side of VI.C and we all need fresh sheep


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

I know what you mean...i thought i would slip in under the wire while the herd was distracted lol 


blougui said:


> Let the slaughter begin, then !
> We have had enough drama the other side of VI.C and we all need fresh sheep


----------



## blougui (Apr 5, 2018)

stixman said:


> I know what you mean...i thought i would slip in under the wire while the herd was distracted lol


No way, sir ! eeerrr, sheep !


----------



## stixman (Apr 5, 2018)

All part of the experience


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 6, 2018)

So this was a shameless attempt at attracting attention to non exceptional music...?
In some respect, it worked.
Sneaky dude


----------



## Saxer (Apr 6, 2018)

stixman said:


> *What do you do with your best tracks?*


I'll hopefully write them in the future.


----------



## stixman (Apr 7, 2018)

No honestly not the reason just to show some context!
I am in the process of learning composing cinematic soundtracks and I want to show some of what I bring from being a drummer of 30 odd years but I do not want to upload some then find out labels might not be be happy track is on the net....


Patrick de Caumette said:


> So this was a shameless attempt at attracting attention to non exceptional music...?
> In some respect, it worked.
> Sneaky dude


----------



## stixman (Apr 7, 2018)

The future is now  


Saxer said:


> I'll hopefully write them in the future.


----------



## stixman (Apr 7, 2018)

Musicians helping Musicians mmmm


----------



## stixman (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok good advice Greg thank you  


Greg said:


> If you're working with trailer libraries, I would keep them private. If not, post it everywhere. I've had massive syncs from music that ad agencies found on my youtube channel.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 7, 2018)

stixman said:


> Musicians helping Musicians mmmm


I think that you already got helpful suggestions here.
I wouldn't worry too much about your ideas getting stolen.
Your music is fun, but not revolutionary nor new.
And it isn't so original that what you offer can be used to open new musical horizons.
I can see that you are passionate about what you do, and that's good.
Confidence is also good.
But you kind of set yourself up with your post...
Best of luck with your career!


----------



## stixman (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool all good....my og question concern a different direction I’m taking but I get the confusion anyway I nearly ready to let whoever is interested to hear where I’m at .peace 


Patrick de Caumette said:


> I think that you already got helpful suggestions here.
> I wouldn't worry too much about your ideas getting stolen.
> Your music is fun, but not revolutionary nor new.
> And it isn't so original that what you offer can be used to open new musical horizons.
> ...


----------



## KEM (Apr 7, 2018)

Throw them away and start working on new ones, I don’t let myself get stuck, I’m always looking to improve so as soon I finish something I start something new and try to find new tricks I can use that I didn’t have before.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 7, 2018)

stixman said:


> Hi, not sure if this post is in the right place please move to correct place if so.
> I need some advice so >
> My question is I feel wary of posting some tracks anywhere on the internet because my style maybe will influence or even be copied and I am also not keen on sending tracks to libraries for the same reason so am I being over cautious!
> Any advice from the knowledgeable folks here is much appreciated thanks



LMFAO!

You haven't done anything that someone else hasn't already done. Put that s*** out there and make more stuff.

You are 1 out of 7,000,000,000+ people on Earth. Over 1,000,000 people will die and not live to see another day. Get over yourself.

The internet is flooded with *billions* of tracks already. Add on to the pile and have some fun!


----------



## Ben E (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't think the OP is saying that his/her stuff is *so good* that they're worried about it being stolen on account of it being *so good*. He/she is only wondering about the consequences of posting music on the internet that can be downloaded and used without them knowing. It's something that we've all wondered. And if it's your "best tracks" we wonder just a little bit more. But then, if we've been doing it a while, we get over it. My advice -- put it out there.


----------



## stixman (Apr 8, 2018)

about 80% done so far will put track soon thanks


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 8, 2018)

Ben E said:


> I don't think the OP is saying that his/her stuff is *so good* that they're worried about it being stolen on account of it being *so good*. He/she is only wondering about the consequences of posting music on the internet that can be downloaded and used without them knowing. It's something that we've all wondered. And if it's your "best tracks" we wonder just a little bit more. But then, if we've been doing it a while, we get over it. My advice -- put it out there.



What is the consequence? Nothing.


----------



## GtrString (Apr 8, 2018)

There surely are some serious concerns about posting music online.

1. By posting online you basically do a "first release", which means record labels won't sign these tracks (as they loose legal control of the works).
2. There are territories outside of international copyright law (the Berne convention), and they will just use your music for free as they please.
3. Streaming piracy is a real phenomenon.

And there might be more valid concerns, but everyone who makes music and show it to someone else risk being copied (and it happens a lot, "copy" bands is a positive example).

But by posting online you can actually prove the date of your works by using the wayback machine (which is totally independent, and therefore useable in a court of law) http://archive.org/web/


----------



## stixman (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi... i am going to put forward the track for the MasterClass EP Project via Hans Zimmer Master class plus 2 more...


----------



## Syneast (Apr 28, 2018)

I put them on soundcloud for other people to steal. I don't know why.


----------



## stixman (May 8, 2018)

Here is the track.....staring to get a sound i like... .... Kind of hybrid epic funky film soundtrackish grooving in 7/8 ......uploaded to Tunecore awaiting review....more early stuff @ https://soundcloud.com/guruubu has lots of differents vibes.....thanks for listening and any advice is appreciated...


----------

